# can there be a meet someday in Minot North Dakota?



## Snowykoeld (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi! i'm new here, i live in North Dakota & would like to meet some of you Furries someday!i've done a little homework on furries, so i know a little. i live within 50mi. of Minot, & i cerinatly can't go out of state for now. so, what are your oppinons?


----------



## reaux (Nov 13, 2010)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Category:North_Dakota
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=30431998930

there don't seem to be too many furries in north dakota.  no FA group for them either.  so start one and start hosting meets!


----------

